# One of those days.



## beastmaster (Dec 15, 2011)

Ever have one of those days where everything pisses you off or goes wrong? I was excited about climbing this tree. Pondarosa pine, maybe 130 ft ,and 50 in DBH. Been a long time since Iv'e climbed a big pine like that. I planed on bigshotting a line up high and SRTing up it, but my throw line has been getting shorter and shorter lately, so I had the great idea of using a fishing reel with some 80lb braid and tie that to my throw ball. First shot works fine, but I know I can do better. Second shot, full power, the line breaks and my throw ball goes to the next state. That was my only one. O.K. I will climb it. The owner isn't there but his two workers are. Their playing music and grab assing. I gas my saw, carry my stuff to the tree(3 trips). They don't want to get out of the truck, it's to cold.
This tree stays the same size 3/4 of it's height. I tell them I need some one to spot stubs on the opposite side as I whip my way up. That lasted 10 min. Their back in the truck, it is cold, I am freezing. I'm mad, my climbing line is stuck under slash. Did I say I was mad?
The tree is taking longer then it should, There is a pumping station under one side and under ground pipes running along side it, and a hill going up the other side I have a small landing pad, I'm getting stressed. The branches are 30 ft long on this puppy.
I figure at lest I'll get the top out today. Bad thing I'll be having those to guys pulley on the rope using the Cat. Did I say I was stressed?
It's freezing, I can't feel my hands, and now the wind kicks up and its blowing the wrong direction to help. Out of no where there is a snow blizzard. I just started working in the mountains a few months ago, I liked it tell today. 
The two guys get out of the truck and yell for me to get down before we get snowed in. I don't want to leave my climbing line in the tree so I tell them to send up another line. They tie on a 5/8 bull line, its not long enough to double over so I just tie an end and use an figure 8 to get down. Now tomorrow I have to gaff all the way back up.
I am home now with a cup of hot coffee. I am not mad no more. Tomorrow if we work, you can bet I'll be dropping those pieces in that little ravine next to the nice flat area, and I'll be sitting in the truck watching them guys fight to get them out of there.

View attachment 211680
View attachment 211681
View attachment 211682


----------



## tree md (Dec 15, 2011)

Yep, had one of those days two days ago. The climbing went smooth but having to stop and repair my stump grinder every hour got old... Then there was a blowout on the trailer tire on the way home. A hot cup of joe sure does taste good after a cluster #### day in the cold like that...


----------



## Reg (Dec 16, 2011)

I anticipated one of those days on wednesday, half expected to fall out with a guy and be headed home early....but instead it worked out just splendidly. See you never know!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Dec 16, 2011)

We arrived on a job in the morning, taking down a heap of trees/scrub on a hillside above a house, 4 hours into it we find the trees were not theres. Nightmare. So after some smoothing things over we go onto another job. I send the guys out back to deal to a sycamore while I tackle some stuff out front. 
They seem to be taking a long time so I go check. The 30 foot sycamore growing out of a bank is just as I quoted it. But they had built a chick coop and fence underneath it since. Guys are struggling not to flatten the whole lot. Sigh.

Yeah those days do happen


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 16, 2011)

beastmaster said:


> Ever have one of those days where everything pisses you off or goes wrong? I was excited about climbing this tree. Pondarosa pine, maybe 130 ft ,and 50 in DBH. Been a long time since Iv'e climbed a big pine like that. I planed on bigshotting a line up high and SRTing up it, but my throw line has been getting shorter and shorter lately, so I had the great idea of using a fishing reel with some 80lb braid and tie that to my throw ball. First shot works fine, but I know I can do better. Second shot, full power, the line breaks and my throw ball goes to the next state. That was my only one. O.K. I will climb it. The owner isn't there but his two workers are. Their playing music and grab assing. I gas my saw, carry my stuff to the tree(3 trips). They don't want to get out of the truck, it's to cold.
> This tree stays the same size 3/4 of it's height. I tell them I need some one to spot stubs on the opposite side as I whip my way up. That lasted 10 min. Their back in the truck, it is cold, I am freezing. I'm mad, my climbing line is stuck under slash. Did I say I was mad?
> The tree is taking longer then it should, There is a pumping station under one side and under ground pipes running along side it, and a hill going up the other side I have a small landing pad, I'm getting stressed. The branches are 30 ft long on this puppy.
> I figure at lest I'll get the top out today. Bad thing I'll be having those to guys pulley on the rope using the Cat. Did I say I was stressed?
> ...



Drop them their work in the ravine??? That's mean. :greenchainsaw:

So it's a take down, right?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 16, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> Drop them their work in the ravine??? That's mean. :greenchainsaw:
> 
> So it's a take down, right?



It means they pissed him off!


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 16, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> It means they pissed him off!



You got that right:msp_tongue: The winds blowing 60 miles an hour up there today. I left all my equipment on the truck in my rush to make it off the mountain before they closed the road. I guess today is a day off.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 16, 2011)

I drove a hour and a half to do a job. I get there the customer isnt there. I have been trying to get this job done since mid Oct. The guy had to be there when I was there to trim these dead limbs out of 3 oak trees. He also had another tree that he wanted me to cut down, and I didnt know which one it was. He moved about half of the stuff that was in my way. The worst part is he knew I was coming at 8am this morning. I said heck with it. The trees were blowing like 3-4' back and forth. Plus he wasnt there to pay me when I was done. I could see this whole thing playing out in my head. I trim his trees, I send him a bill, he says i didnt get all the limbs and he wont want to pay me or will want me to come back up. He called me later today, and was #####ing about his trees not being done. I tried to explain to him, but new I was talking to the wall. He wanted me to come back up tomorrow, so I told him that would be no problem, but he was gonna have to pay more to pay for the fuel and wages I paid to run up there and back today. He said well I will just get someone else. I said well I hope they dont charge you too much, Thank you. Good bye and hung up. I just knew this guy was gonna be a pain from the begining.


----------



## superjunior (Dec 16, 2011)

got to a job today and the whole back yard was covered in dog s##t. would have been an easy job, just trimming 2 silver maples behind the house. had to lower a couple dead pieces out over the patio, so I thought lets just put the ropes and stuff up there. patio was covered in dog s##t too... so now we have to work from the neighbors driveway. I wouldn't drop one limb in that s##t hole so I had to throw everything into the neighbors drive. stuff over the patio had to be lowered and tagged into the neighbors yard - which was NOT what I estimated the job for..

what pisses me off more then the dog s##t was these scumbags knew we were coming today :msp_mad:


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 16, 2011)

superjunior said:


> got to a job today and the whole back yard was covered in dog s##t. would have been an easy job, just trimming 2 silver maples behind the house. had to lower a couple dead pieces out over the patio, so I thought lets just put the ropes and stuff up there. patio was covered in dog s##t too... so now we have to work from the neighbors driveway. I wouldn't drop one limb in that s##t hole so I had to throw everything into the neighbors drive. stuff over the patio had to be lowered and tagged into the neighbors yard - which was NOT what I estimated the job for..
> 
> what pisses me off more then the dog s##t was these scumbags knew we were coming today :msp_mad:



Man thats some BS....er wait..i mean dog...:hmm3grin2orange: call it what ever it still stinks.....lol...some people are just nasty n lazy. Esp since they new you was coming


----------



## superjunior (Dec 16, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> Man thats some BS....er wait..i mean dog...:hmm3grin2orange: call it what ever it still stinks.....lol...some people are just nasty n lazy. Esp since they new you was coming



lol, yeah it was a sh##ty day


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 17, 2011)

*Dog feces are an occupational hazard ...*

When I do an evaluation one of the things I evaluate is what needs to be moved in order to do the work. Dog feces is included in this evaluation and I never expect the homeowner to clean up his yard any more than what I see when I do the evaluation.

I just tell one of my ground guys to get a shovel and clear our working space. Not a big deal to me, just another cost of doing business. (_passed on to the customer_).

The human feces in this forum are more of an irritant to me because I can't bill for it. Here I handle it like training a puppy, I just rub their noses in it. Apparently dogs are smarter though, as it hasn't worked all that well here.


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 17, 2011)

superjunior said:


> got to a job today and the whole back yard was covered in dog s##t. would have been an easy job, just trimming 2 silver maples behind the house. had to lower a couple dead pieces out over the patio, so I thought lets just put the ropes and stuff up there. patio was covered in dog s##t too... so now we have to work from the neighbors driveway. I wouldn't drop one limb in that s##t hole so I had to throw everything into the neighbors drive. stuff over the patio had to be lowered and tagged into the neighbors yard - which was NOT what I estimated the job for..
> 
> what pisses me off more then the dog s##t was these scumbags knew we were coming today :msp_mad:



Wasn't over on Norton Dr., was it?


----------



## tree md (Dec 17, 2011)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I drove a hour and a half to do a job. I get there the customer isnt there. I have been trying to get this job done since mid Oct. The guy had to be there when I was there to trim these dead limbs out of 3 oak trees. He also had another tree that he wanted me to cut down, and I didnt know which one it was. He moved about half of the stuff that was in my way. The worst part is he knew I was coming at 8am this morning. I said heck with it. The trees were blowing like 3-4' back and forth. Plus he wasnt there to pay me when I was done. I could see this whole thing playing out in my head. I trim his trees, I send him a bill, he says i didnt get all the limbs and he wont want to pay me or will want me to come back up. He called me later today, and was #####ing about his trees not being done. I tried to explain to him, but new I was talking to the wall. He wanted me to come back up tomorrow, so I told him that would be no problem, but he was gonna have to pay more to pay for the fuel and wages I paid to run up there and back today. He said well I will just get someone else. I said well I hope they dont charge you too much, Thank you. Good bye and hung up. I just knew this guy was gonna be a pain from the begining.



Get yourself a contract together and have them sign it. I don't get a contract signed for every job that I do but if I have to rent a crane or something like that where I have to pay money out I get a signed contract and about a third of the money up front. If I have any inclination that the customer is going to be a pain in the ass I definitely get a signed contract.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 17, 2011)

Would anyone want to share some of there wording on there contracts, that I could us/ change to put on a contract of my own?


----------



## tree md (Dec 17, 2011)

I've got mine on my laptop. I'll get it out a little later and send it to you in a PM. You can copy and edit it anyway you see fit.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 17, 2011)

tree md said:


> I've got mine on my laptop. I'll get it out a little later and send it to you in a PM. You can copy and edit it anyway you see fit.



Thank you very much.


----------



## superjunior (Dec 17, 2011)

Small Wood said:


> Wasn't over on Norton Dr., was it?



Grandview in Clev. Hts.
Normally I'd have one of the groundies take a blower and just blow it into a bed or where ever out of the way. This was hundreds of piles all mixed in with the leaves that never got touched this year either.


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 17, 2011)

superjunior said:


> Grandview in Clev. Hts.
> Normally I'd have one of the groundies take a blower and just blow it into a bed or where ever out of the way. This was hundreds of piles all mixed in with the leaves that never got touched this year either.


I hear you. We did a job over on Norton. Nicest people in the world but they raised large dogs and even though they keep after them there were bombs all over the yard. The worst part was that they put the waste in 5 gal. open buckets that we had to drag brush past. My partner knocked over one of the buckets with some brush. I knew there was no way he was going to clean it up so I got elected. It was in the heat of summer. I still gag when I think about it. Gloves went in the trash. All the lines went in the back of the chip truck and straight to the washer. Man I hate dog crap.
I have an insurance renewal application from Cleveland Hgts. on my desk. Do you guys keep up with that permit or has anyone ever asked for it. You don't have to answer if you don't want.
Phil


----------



## superjunior (Dec 17, 2011)

Small Wood said:


> All the lines went in the back of the chip truck and straight to the washer. Man I hate dog crap.
> I have an insurance renewal application from Cleveland Hgts. on my desk. Do you guys keep up with that permit or has anyone ever asked for it. You don't have to answer if you don't want.
> Phil



I was so pissed yesterday I told the guys if one of the ropes comes in contact with it - it's staying here and they're getting billed for a new rope. luckily that didn't happen. 

Yeah I've been asked for that permit 1 time. A few years back we were taking down an ash that was just about dead when some tree hugging hippie ##### comes out of nowhere and starts flipping out - calling me a "murderer of the environment" lol.. I told her to put a hard hat on or I would not be responsible for the next limb that flattens her dumb ass. Next thing I know the Clev. Hts. forestry guy is there asking me for the permit. So I told the guys to take an early lunch and I had my secretary fax over our info to the city, ran over there and paid the 25$ and was back to work in less then an hour.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 17, 2011)

beastmaster said:


> Ever have one of those days where everything pisses you off or goes wrong? I was excited about climbing this tree. Pondarosa pine, maybe 130 ft ,and 50 in DBH. Been a long time since Iv'e climbed a big pine like that. I planed on bigshotting a line up high and SRTing up it, but my throw line has been getting shorter and shorter lately, so I had the great idea of using a fishing reel with some 80lb braid and tie that to my throw ball. First shot works fine, but I know I can do better. Second shot, full power, the line breaks and my throw ball goes to the next state. That was my only one. O.K. I will climb it. The owner isn't there but his two workers are. Their playing music and grab assing. I gas my saw, carry my stuff to the tree(3 trips). They don't want to get out of the truck, it's to cold.
> This tree stays the same size 3/4 of it's height. I tell them I need some one to spot stubs on the opposite side as I whip my way up. That lasted 10 min. Their back in the truck, it is cold, I am freezing. I'm mad, my climbing line is stuck under slash. Did I say I was mad?
> The tree is taking longer then it should, There is a pumping station under one side and under ground pipes running along side it, and a hill going up the other side I have a small landing pad, I'm getting stressed. The branches are 30 ft long on this puppy.
> I figure at lest I'll get the top out today. Bad thing I'll be having those to guys pulley on the rope using the Cat. Did I say I was stressed?
> ...



I agree , they deserve a good jam up I mean at least 3ft of crossed 30 ft branches .... Then tell them you did that on purpose so just don't think you suck ...... You may get some ###### looks and maybe a mouse in your lunch box but thats one hell of a point ...


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 17, 2011)

Anyone who sits in the truck while a guy climbs is a POS in my book. Fk em.....if thats how they wanna play it then then anything goes......n if its over the hill...oh well.

I am assuming they know better. These guys are supposed to be tree workers right? They arent some landscapers who get sent off with a tree man and are just clueless right? The are over the age of 20? I am sure they should know better but just saying...


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 17, 2011)

superjunior said:


> I was so pissed yesterday I told the guys if one of the ropes comes in contact with it - it's staying here and they're getting billed for a new rope. luckily that didn't happen.
> 
> Yeah I've been asked for that permit 1 time. A few years back we were taking down an ash that was just about dead when some tree hugging hippie ##### comes out of nowhere and starts flipping out - calling me a "murderer of the environment" lol.. I told her to put a hard hat on or I would not be responsible for the next limb that flattens her dumb ass. Next thing I know the Clev. Hts. forestry guy is there asking me for the permit. So I told the guys to take an early lunch and I had my secretary fax over our info to the city, ran over there and paid the 25$ and was back to work in less then an hour.


That's funny but that Cleveland Hgts. for sure.
Phil


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 17, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> Anyone who sits in the truck while a guy climbs is a POS in my book. Fk em.....if thats how they wanna play it then then anything goes......n if its over the hill...oh well.
> 
> I am assuming they know better. These guys are supposed to be tree workers right? They arent some landscapers who get sent off with a tree man and are just clueless right? The are over the age of 20? I am sure they should know better but just saying...



I'm not one of those primadona climbers that expect to be waited on hand and foot, but when your off the ground like it or not your dependent on the ground guys. A good groundsman in my book can anticipate what your going to need or do next. You can trust their judgement. They'll take it on them selfs to move stuff that might be in the way, cover a window, etc. When they send up a saw its full of gas, warmed up and sharp. They don't use the slobbonee triple half hitch with a twist knot to send stuff up. I have trained and worked with a lot of groundsman like that. It's not those guys. To learn you have to care. They don't care. 
When the owners around their different. I work up there a few days a week climbing, the pays decent, the Owner is a nice guy, My hours are really flexable. I stay and don't complain because I want a good endorsement from this company as I plan on doing contract climbing up there come spring
I even like those guys most the time. Ah, maybe I'm just complaining to much, When your cold and tired everything seems worse. Monday, after I take out the top, I'll be dropping 10 ft long, big heavy pieces. I can lay them where ever I want, If one goes off to the side into the brush and that little gully they'll know what is up:smile2: Am I that petty? While see Monday.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 17, 2011)

beastmaster said:


> I'm not one of those primadona climbers that expect to be waited on hand and foot, but when your off the ground like it or not your dependent on the ground guys. A good groundsman in my book can anticipate what your going to need or do next. You can trust their judgement. They'll take it on them selfs to move stuff that might be in the way, cover a window, etc. When they send up a saw its full of gas, warmed up and sharp. They don't use the slobbonee triple half hitch with a twist knot to send stuff up. I have trained and worked with a lot of groundsman like that. It's not those guys. To learn you have to care. They don't care.
> When the owners around their different. I work up there a few days a week climbing, the pays decent, the Owner is a nice guy, My hours are really flexable. I stay and don't complain because I want a good endorsement from this company as I plan on doing contract climbing up there come spring
> I even like those guys most the time. Ah, maybe I'm just complaining to much, When your cold and tired everything seems worse. Monday, after I take out the top, I'll be dropping 10 ft long, big heavy pieces. I can lay them where ever I want, If one goes off to the side into the brush and that little gully they'll know what is up:smile2: Am I that petty? While see Monday.




Put it in the gully. Then sit there and watch them strugle to get it out. It will give you a good chuckle.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 17, 2011)

The worst thing a ground man can do is #### over the climber cause they can jam up and make there day something awful ...


----------

